# Übersichtskarte EthernetKabel



## Reddel (12. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche eine Art Übersichtskarte für alle Arten von Ethernet Kabel. Darin enthalten sein sollten: Abbildung d. Anschlüsse, max. länge, verwendungszweck (PC -> PC), Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit usw.

Ich habe schonmal im internet bei google geschaut, allerdings nichts gescheites gefunden!!


----------



## Remme (12. November 2007)

Hey, weiß zwar nicht ob du sowas meinst. Aber Wikipedia hilft meißt immer.

So etwas? klick Hier


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. November 2007)

Naja... ich denke er meint eine Abbildung des Steckers (i.d.R. bei allen PC-Datenkabeln außer einigen Glasfaserkabeln RJ-45), den Kabelquerschnitt und die Geschwindigkeit, die damit erreicht werden kann. Und da heißt es: Selber ran. Die Informationen gibt es sicher im Internet (eben Wikipedia.org) nur eben nicht zusammen gefasst in dieser Form. Anmerken möchte ich, dass für die Geshwindigkeit meist das angegeben wird mit dem man über größere Distanz eine stabile Verbindung erhält. Nur kann man mit Cat6 über 10Meter auch ein 1Gbit Netzwerk aufbauen oder gar mit Cat5. Nur schrumpft dabei die Distanz eben beträchtlich zusammen.


----------



## olqs (13. November 2007)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:
http://www.netzwerktotal.de/kabelarten.htm

Ist aber nur für Kupferkabel und dort ist eigentlich immer ein RJ45 Stecker dran.


----------



## Reddel (13. November 2007)

Hmm joa also die ganzen Seiten sind wohl hilfreich aber dann werde ich wohl ma selber so eine Liste erstellen müssen!! Naja kann man wohl nix machen, trotzdem besten Dank!


----------

